# Les Chenery Gnome



## Rudirk (Mar 21, 2015)

Hallo, I have contactet the son of Les Chenery and he could send me the plan to build this engine. But where I could get the 11 articles which published in " model engineer " in 2002 ? Without them I couldn't build the engine.   Many thanks and best regards  Rudolf Kreutz


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 21, 2015)

Rudirk said:


> Hallo, I have contactet the son of Les Chenery and he could send me the plan to build this engine. But where I could get the 11 articles which published in " model engineer " in 2002 ? Without them I couldn't build the engine. Many thanks and best regards Rudolf Kreutz


  you can buy a copy of the book on line

Luc


----------



## Rudirk (Mar 21, 2015)

Could you post me please a link ?  Rudi


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 21, 2015)

Rudirk said:


> Could you post me please a link ?  Rudi



Hi Rudi,

Here's the link:

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/

IF I am not mistaken if you subscribe you get access to all archived back issues... but you can likely buy the issues you need; 4161, 4163, 4165, 4167, 4169, 4171, 4173, 4175, 4177


----------



## petertha (Mar 21, 2015)

canadianhorsepower said:


> you can buy a copy of the book on line
> Luc


 
Luc, do you have a link? Maybe you are thinking of Lew Blackmore Bentley BR2 rotary? 

Re the ME articles suggestion, I've always wondered: do they send you the 'original' magazines like what would have been purchased? I mean are they re-prints?

Also re the site suggestion, I typed 'chenery' and '4161' in the search bar & got no hits. What am I doing wrong on that site to located back-issues & articles like this?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 21, 2015)

http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Chenery_engines.html
tin


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 21, 2015)

petertha said:


> Luc, do you have a link? Maybe you are thinking of Lew Blackmore Bentley BR2 rotary?
> 
> Re the ME articles suggestion, I've always wondered: do they send you the 'original' magazines like what would have been purchased? I mean are they re-prints?
> 
> Also re the site suggestion, I typed 'chenery' and '4161' in the search bar & got no hits. What am I doing wrong on that site to located back-issues & articles like this?


 
you have to log in

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/extra/

at the bottom right of the page


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 21, 2015)

Peter, you need to be either a print plus or digital subscriber to get access to the digital archive.

Unfortunately 4165 is missing but the other issues are there.

J (ME Moderator)


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 21, 2015)

Tin Falcon said:


> http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Chenery_engines.html
> tin



That site is only the source for the plans


----------



## petertha (Mar 22, 2015)

I dont want to burden this thread with inquiries directly relating to ME digital subscriptions, but since its related & some of you appear to be using it

This link suggests digital subscription of 50.95 B-pounds for 26 issues
http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/editorial/page.asp?p=904

So you sign up, pay & access the relevant issues. Then what? You view a digital version of the mag? Is it a save-able PDF that you could print associated drawings or accumulate text together for a build series? I tried to find some info here, but not getting a clear picture. Seeing its available on ipad/android devices makes me think its kind of a passive read-only thing.
http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/editorial/page.asp?p=908


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 22, 2015)

with a 12month Digital subscription you basically get two things.

1. The next 12months of magazines (26 in number) these can be viewed on teh ME website, or via Pocketmags. These issues can be downloaded to your computer for viewing offline or after your subscription expires. You can print off individual pages.

2. During the period of your subscription you also have access to view the digital archive of ME mags which goes back to about 2002. It is possible to print individual pages from this or compile your own pdf of a particular build series but you can't download whole magazines.

Hope that helps J

PS you will need a sepoarate subscription to MEW if you want to view tha archive of that mag which contains all issues.


----------



## Rudirk (Apr 13, 2015)

Hallo, in the plan is LM 25 alloy used for casting. 
What alloy I could use too ?

Rudi


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 13, 2015)

Rudi, are you going to cast the parts or machine from solid? If cutting from solid then HE30, 6082, DIN 3.2315, ISO: Al Si1MgMn


----------



## Rudirk (Apr 14, 2015)

I want to cast the parts.   Rudi


----------

